# Pressemeldung: Zebco Brands kauft Zebco Sports Europe



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2011)

Pressemeldung

*Zebco Brands kauft Zebco Sports Europe​*





Das Logo des neuen Unternehmens​


TULSA, Okla. – 
Zebco Brands, mit Sitz in Tulsa, Oklahoma (U.S.A.) hat Zebco Sports Europe gekauft, ein unabhängiges, in Privathand befindliches Angelgeräteunternehmen mit Sitz in Tostedt. Der Kauf wurde am 31. Januar unterzeichnet.

Dieser Schritt bringt die beiden Zebco-Angelgeräteunternehmen wieder zusammen, die zehn Jahre zuvor getrennt verkauft worden waren. Das Unternehmen Zebco Brands, das in Amerika und Asien operiert, war 2001 von W.C. Bradley Co. mit Sitz in Columbus, Georgia (U.S.A.) gekauft worden. 
Zebco Sports Europe mit seinen Aktivitäten in Europa, dem Nahen und Mittleren Osten sowie in Afrika war seit 2002 in der Hand von Dipl.-Kaufmann Peter Delwes. Delwes, 64, wird dem neuen Unternehmen Zebco Europe GmbH weiter als Managing Director angehören. Er untersteht Jeff Pontius, 54, Präsident von Zebco Brands in den U.S.A. 

Nach Pontius werden mit dem Kauf zwei Schlüsselziele verfolgt: erstens, die gemeinsamen Markenstrategien global langfristig zu festigen, und zweitens ein nachhaltiges Wachstum in Europa zu erreichen.

„Zebco Brands war daran interessiert, sein internationales Geschäft auszudehnen, und die Wiedervereinigung mit Zebco Sports Europe war ein logischer erster Schritt“, 
sagt Pontius.

 „Wir sind ein Unternehmen in Privathand mit einer langfristig ausgerichteten Strategie. Peter Delwes hat einen hervorragenden Job abgeliefert, dieses Unternehmen profitabel aufzustellen, aber als Eigner litt er unter dem engen Kapitalmarkt. Mit dem Finanzpotential unserer gemeinsamen „Mutter“, der W.C. Bradley Co., können wir in Personal, Werbung, regionaler Expansion und Produkt-Entwicklung investieren und so nachhaltiges Wachstum ermöglichen.

Delwes kommentiert den Verkauf so: 
„Einen starken Partner hinter sich zu wissen, der zudem die Angelgerätebranche kennt und Wachstum anstrebt, ist gut für unsere Kunden, Lieferanten und natürlich auch die Mitarbeiter.“ 

Er ergänzt: 
„Unser Ziel ist es, den Übergang so reibungslos wie nur möglich zu gestalten. Zebco Brands hat zwar das Unternehmen erworben, aber die Strukturen und das Personal bleiben bestehen, um unsere Kunden in bewährter Manier zu bedienen und zeitgleich an einer Ausdehnung unserer Aktivitäten zu arbeiten. 

Marc Olivié, W.C. Bradley Co. Präsident und CEO fasst zusammen: 
„Wir sind hoch erfreut, Zebco Europe unserem Unternehmens-Portfolio hinzuzufügen. Der Kauf unterstützt unseren strategischen Focus, unsere Kompetenz und unsere Stärken weltweit auszubauen.“


*Über W.C. Bradley Co*
W.C. Bradley Co. (www.wcbradley.com), gegründet 1885, ist ein Unternehmen im Privatbesitz mit Sitz Columbus, Georgia, U.S.A. Es ist ein Unternehmen mit zahlreichen Marken im Segment hochwertiger Konsumgüter – vornehmlich ausgerichtet auf den häuslichen Bereich und die Freizeitbranche. Das umfasst u.a. Char-Broil (Grillartikel, mit Sitz in Columbus, Georgia), W.C. Bradley Co. Real Estate (Immobilien, mit Sitz in Columbus, Georgia), Zebco Brands (Angelgeräte, mit Sitz in Tulsa, Oklahoma), Lamplight (Gartenlampen und –fackeln, mit Sitz in Menomonee Falls, Wisconsin), und den PGA Tour Stop (größter Golf-Store in Florida St. Augustine). 

*Über Zebco Brands*
Zebco Brands (www.zebco.com), mit Sitz in Oklahoma, U.S.A., ist ein führendes Unternehmen für Angelgeräte und Outdoor-Artikeln mit einem breiten Portfolio an Markennamen. Die Marken Zebco®, Rhino® and Martin® bedienen hauptsächlich den Freizeitangler im Süßwasserbereich. Die Marken Quantum®, Fin-Nor® und Van Staal® richten sich mehr an die ambitionierten Profiangler in Süß- und Salzwasser. Die Marke Cajun Line® bedient den Schnurmarkt, während William Joseph™ und Badlands® hochwertige Taschen und Zubehörartikel für Fliegenfischer und Jäger anbieten. Zebco liefert Angelgeräte sein 1949. 

*Über Zebco Sports Europe*
Zebco Sports Europe (www.zebco-europe.com) mit Sitz in Tostedt zählt zu den größten und leistungsstärksten Angelgeräte-Herstellern in Europa. Mit Zebco, Quantum, Rhino und Browning befinden sich gleich vier Welt-Marken unter dem Dach des Unternehmens. In den Ländern England, Frankreich und Deutschland ist Zebco Sports Europe mit eigenen Niederlassungen vertreten. Die weiteren europäischen Länder werden vom Hauptsitz aus Deutschland beliefert. Unter dem Strich machen das hohe Innovations-Potenzial, die professionelle Fertigung und die perfekte Logistik Zebco Sports Europe zum Partner Nr. 1 für Europas Angler und Fachhandel.







Zwei gewichtige Personen der Angelgerätebranche: Jeff Pontius (54, links), Präsident von Zebco Brands (U.S.A.) blickt mit Peter Delwes (64, rechts), Managing Director von Zebco Europe, in eine positive Zukunft für beide Unternehmen, die sich ab sofort wieder unter einem Dach befinden.​


----------

